# Synonyms for a War Band



## Androxine Vortex (Apr 26, 2013)

My story is set in a sort of post apocalyptic setting and the world is full of cannibalistic savages who travel/hunt together to stay alive. When I have characters talking I can't think of a good term for them to use. All I can think of is savages, war bands, and raiding parties. Since they are not part of something "official" I don't think a made up word would be appropriate. Any suggestions?


----------



## Feo Takahari (Apr 26, 2013)

Marauders, looters, bandits, clans.


----------



## Jeff Xilon (Apr 27, 2013)

Pack, flock, host, swarm, throng or my personal favorite: a congregation. "You gotta watch out in this area. There's a nasty congregation that claims it."


----------



## KorbentMarksman (Apr 27, 2013)

A fluther. That's if they're jellyfish, of course.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 27, 2013)

I like "hunters", or words of similar connotation. It seems your MC are the prey, and reader know it. Every time "hunters" come up it will bring the ominous feeling of "what if they are tracking us right now ?", the nervous glance over the shoulder.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't use generic terms, use something more personal and unique, ie. Bloods, Crips, Hell's Angels, Flesh Eaters, Hannibal's Cannibals... you get the idea. It can work.

"Where's Joe?"

"Didn't you hear, he got munched by a couple of Hannibal's Cannibals the other night. Wasn't pretty."

Your readers will catch on quickly.


----------



## wordwalker (Apr 27, 2013)

Humanitarians.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry I wasn't able to respond faster. Thanks everyone for the input!


----------

